# 求助：Xorg-server问题，startx失败 [SOLVED]

## cj7kuangke

如题，Xorg-server问题，startx失败，不知道是不是驱动问题,有两块显卡，一块是 集显AMD6520G，一块是 独显AMD6470M

Xorg.0.log文件如下：

```

[  3827.483] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.2

Release Date: 2012-05-29

[  3827.483] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  3827.483] Build Operating System: Linux 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  3827.483] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.4.9-gentoo #7 SMP Mon Sep 17 10:33:08 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

[  3827.483] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda10 

[  3827.484] Build Date: 17 September 2012  04:42:16PM

[  3827.484]  

[  3827.484] Current version of pixman: 0.26.0

[  3827.484]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  3827.484] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  3827.485] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 17 16:53:03 2012

[  3827.485] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  3827.485] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  3827.486] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

[  3827.486] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[  3827.486] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

[  3827.486] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[  3827.486] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  3827.486] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  3827.494] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[  3827.494]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3827.494] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  3827.494]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3827.494] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  3827.494]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3827.494] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  3827.494]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3827.494] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[  3827.494]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3827.494] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[  3827.494]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3827.494] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[  3827.494] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  3827.494] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  3827.494] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d5ac0

[  3827.494] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  3827.494]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  3827.494]    X.Org Video Driver: 12.0

[  3827.494]    X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[  3827.494]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[  3827.495] (--) PCI:*(0:0:1:0) 1002:9647:17aa:397b rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf0300000/262144, I/O @ 0x00003000/256

[  3827.495] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:6760:17aa:397b rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0200000/131072, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  3827.495] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  3827.495] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[  3827.495] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[  3827.495] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[  3827.495] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[  3827.495] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[  3827.495] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[  3827.495] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  3827.520] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  3827.520] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3827.520]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3827.520]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3827.520]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[  3827.520] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  3827.520] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  3827.520] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  3827.520] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  3827.520] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  3827.520] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  3827.520] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  3827.520] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  3827.520] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  3827.520] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3827.520]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3827.520]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3827.520]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[  3827.520] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  3827.520] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  3827.520] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  3827.520] (II) Module glx: vendor="Advanced Micro Devices, Inc."

[  3827.520]    compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[  3827.521] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  3827.521] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  3827.521] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  3827.521] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3827.521]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.13.0

[  3827.521]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3827.521]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[  3827.521] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  3827.521] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  3827.521] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[  3827.521] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[  3827.521] (II) Unloading dri

[  3827.521] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[  3827.521] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  3827.521] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  3827.521] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  3827.521] (II) Unloading dri2

[  3827.521] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  3827.521] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[  3827.521] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[  3827.541] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[  3827.541]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.98.2

[  3827.541]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3827.542] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[  3827.542] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[  3827.542] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[  3827.542] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[  3827.542]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.98.2

[  3827.542] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.98.2

[  3827.542] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.98                                 

[  3827.542] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jun 11 2012 11:57:59

[  3827.542] (--) using VT number 7

[  3827.544] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[  3827.551] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

[  3827.551] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:1:0) found

[  3827.551] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x6760) found

[  3827.552] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:1:1) found

[  3827.552] (**) ChipID override: 0x9647

[  3827.552] (**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9647) found

[  3827.554] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  3827.554] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  3827.554] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[  3827.554] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[  3827.554] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

[  3827.554] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 7

[  3827.554] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:0:1:0

[  3827.554] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card1

[  3827.554] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

[  3827.554] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 7

[  3827.554] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[  3827.556] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[  3827.556] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[  3827.557] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x1e1e890

[  3827.557] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs112_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[  3827.558] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  3827.558] (II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[  3827.558] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  3827.558] (**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

[  3827.558] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

[  3827.558] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 

[  3827.558] (==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

[  3827.558] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[  3827.558] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[  3827.558] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[  3827.558] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[  3827.558]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.98.2

[  3827.560] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  3827.560] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  3827.560] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[  3827.560] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[  3827.560] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[  3827.560] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 11

[  3827.560] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:0:1:0

[  3827.560] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card1

[  3827.560] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[  3827.560] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 11

[  3827.560] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[  3827.560] (**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

[  3827.561] (**) fglrx(0): AMD 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

[  3827.561] (--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "AMD Radeon HD 6400M Series" (Chipset = 0x6760)

[  3827.561] (--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x17aa, PciSubDevice = 0x397b)

[  3827.561] (==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original AMD

[  3827.561] (--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

[  3827.561] (--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xf0200000

[  3827.561] (--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00002000

[  3827.561] (==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

[  3827.563] (II) fglrx(0): ATIF platform detected

[  3827.564] (II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

[  3829.740] (II) fglrx(0): AMD Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

[  3829.740] (--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 1048576 kByte, Type: DDR3

[  3829.740] (II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

[  3829.740] (--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

[  3829.740] (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

[  3829.741] 

[  3829.742] Backtrace:

[  3829.742] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x56d6d6]

[  3829.742] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x171189) [0x571189]

[  3829.742] 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7ff113a17000+0x10420) [0x7ff113a27420]

[  3829.742] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs112_atiddxPreInit+0x11fb) [0x7ff1109db42b]

[  3829.742] 4: /usr/bin/X (InitOutput+0x812) [0x476392]

[  3829.742] 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24b83) [0x424b83]

[  3829.742] 6: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7ff11294b2ad]

[  3829.742] 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x248e9) [0x4248e9]

[  3829.742] 

[  3829.742] Segmentation fault at address (nil)

[  3829.742] 

Fatal server error:

[  3829.742] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[  3829.742] 

[  3829.742] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  3829.742] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  3829.742] 

[  3829.743] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

[/gwn]

```

希望有高手指教！谢谢！Last edited by cj7kuangke on Tue Sep 25, 2012 4:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## genio4urlife

Hybrid VGA Card请尝试使用VGA Switcheroo.

我的一些经验仅供参考:

(1)使用KMS.关闭所有frame buffer devices.正确选择Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 中radeon相关项目.

(2)使用Open Source Driver. 开源的显卡驱动对3D的支持已经很稳定.

(3)安装radeon-ucode. (Radeon HD 6400-7600 aka. Northern Islands. 6470M需要的应该是BARTS_mc.bin BARTS_me.bin BARTS_pfp.bin BTC_rlc.bin) 

(4)手动编辑内核配置文件(比如.config). 确认其中CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y , 添加CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware" ,并指定radeon/BARTS_mc.bin radeon/BARTS_me.bin radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin radeon/BTC_rlc.bin . 重新编译内核

(5)正确配置/etc/portage/make.conf中的VIDEO_CARDS

(6)使用VGA Switcheroo进行非X环境下显卡切换.

----------

## sumous

看起来像是你的显卡驱动跟你的显卡不兼容，确定这显卡驱动适合你的显卡吗？

----------

## shanpo

前段时间用debian时，安装amd显卡官方驱动遇到问题，原因是官方驱动不支持xorg1.12版本，降级后才能使用。不知道现在解决没有。

----------

## pd1986

 *genio4urlife wrote:*   

> Hybrid VGA Card请尝试使用VGA Switcheroo.
> 
> 我的一些经验仅供参考:
> 
> (1)使用KMS.关闭所有frame buffer devices.正确选择Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 中radeon相关项目.
> ...

 

请问现在开源驱动的电源管理和温控方面做的怎么样？由于我的显卡最近被amd无情的抛弃了，考虑转到开源驱动上

----------

